# موقع معماري رائع ....وفخر لكل العرب والمسلمين ...ستندم ان لم تدخل !!!



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 فبراير 2007)

موقع خالد المحرقي ....انسان عربي مسلم بحريني ... حاز علي جوائز عديده :12: :12: :12: ...... تخصص في modeling...وبرامج الاظهار المعماري ...
له موقع معماري روعه ....
هذه عينة منه 













الموقع يحتوي علي افلام فيديو من اعمال خالد ...
ايضا يحتوي علي تصميماته المستخدم بها برامج الاظهار مثل 

modo,LightWave-3D,Photoshop












للدخول للموقع الرائع  :12:  

http://www.muharraqi-studios.com/index.php







وللدخول مباشرة للاعمال المعمارية 
http://www.muharraqi-studios.com/muharraqi_gallery.php?cat=ARCHITECTURE



اتمني ان ينال الموقع استحسانكم واعجابكم ....ويستثير فيكم طاقاتكم الكامنه 
وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## gasem97 (27 فبراير 2007)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
كثر الله من أمثالة 
ودورنا انة نوصلة للعالمية


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 فبراير 2007)

هو بالفعل فنان عالمي اخي جاسم ومشاريعه واعماله منشوره في المواقع العالمية 
وشكرا لك اخي الكريم علي تعقيبك ...وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (27 فبراير 2007)

*اعمال غايه في الروعه
مشكور على الموضوع*


----------



## راجع يتعمر لبنان (28 فبراير 2007)

*أعمال رائعة*

:85: فعلاً أعمال رائعة، وفقه الله وشكراً لك أخي الكريم


----------



## ام المؤمنين (28 فبراير 2007)

اكثر من رائع ياريت يكون عندك مشاريع وافكا ر لطلبة العمارة لمساعدتهم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 فبراير 2007)

اكثر من أخاذ

المحرقي معماري 
ذو خيال ثري وثمين

لا تنضب اعماله عن التفجر بالعطاء والتجدد

حقيقة
أعماله مبهرة
وهو فخر بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة للجميع
لانه حول الخيال الى واقع

جزاك الله خيرا اخونا عاشق حب رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم

" تأخذني احيانا هيامات في تلك المناظير الحالمة الجميلة , الى تخيل ما سوف يكون بالجنة مما لاعين رات ولا اذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر , ترى فكيف ستكون ؟ ؟ " ​
:81: :81: :81:


----------



## الوسام الماسى (28 فبراير 2007)

فعلا موقع مذهل 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 فبراير 2007)

اعتقد انه هناك معماري وهناك معماري متمكن ... كما اعتقد ان مكتب "محرق استديوا" يحوي بلا ادنى شك معماريين متمكنين، وهذا يتضح من اعمالهم ومشاريعهم المعروضة في الموقع اعلاه.
وهنا احب ان الفت النظر الى وجوب خروج المعماري الى عالم الابداع ومحاولة كل جديد حتى يتمكن من التمرد على الفن المعماري التقليدي والخروج بأفكار تبهر كل من يشاهدها. مع العلم ان ما اقوله ليس له علاقة بالعمارة التقليدية والعمارة الحديثة، وانما ما اعنيه هو الوصول الى الابداع ... وترجمة الابداع في وجهة نظري وبإختصار هو ما تتضمنه صرخة "واو" 

اشكر الاخ الكريم عاشق حب رسول الله على كل ما يقدمه للملتقى .. وعلى صيده السمين


----------



## يا زمن (1 مارس 2007)

جميلة جداً وفيها إبداع وفن 

شكراً على الموضوع


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (2 مارس 2007)

يجنن ما شاء الله تبارك الله ... الله يوفقه ويخليني مثله ^__^

مشكوور اخوي : عاشق حب رسول الله على الصور الجميلة وجزاك الله خير

سلااااااام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (2 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههه 
توي انتبهت لقطعة الجبن لاحظتوها ؟!!

حلوة مرة ما شاء الله مع ان شكلها يضحك شوي بس

خفة الدم موجودة حتى بالتصميم ^^"


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (2 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله ....تبارك الله ....ولا قوة إلا بالله

يللا يا شباب ويا شابات (والأفضل لغويا : يا شببة للذكور ويا شواب للإناث) لا تستهينوا بأنفسكم .
إن العالمية تكمن داخل صدوركم. وإني بعد مراجعة أعمال كثير من الشباب العرب وجدت أنها أفضل بكثير من الأعمال هنا في الغرب . ولكنها عدم الثقة بالنفس مع مخلفات ثقافية إستعمارية بالإضافة إلى كثير من سوء الإدارة على مستويات عليا.

فلنمد أيدينا لبعضنا البعض لنتخطى هذه العقبات. والأمر يحتاج إلى صدق النوايا وبعض التضحية .


----------



## fathydraz (2 مارس 2007)

اعمال رائعة لفنان موهوب جدا.
الدال على الخير كفاعله.
مشكورين


----------



## محمد ظاهر (2 مارس 2007)

*يعجز الكلام عن التعبير و لاول مرة*

بوركت على هذه التصاميم


----------



## محمد صلاح رجب (3 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله 
و الله هذه اعمال تشرف كل مسلم و نتمنى المزيد من الاعمال 
و المزيد من امثال خالد


----------



## المستدام (3 مارس 2007)

علم الإنسان ما لا يعلم ... هل تركوا الفراعنه قبل 3000 عام دهشة واستغراب الحاضر لقد حاكت مبانيهم السماء والنجوم ....


----------



## cadmax4 (3 مارس 2007)

ما شاء الله.... ما شاء الله ....تبارك الله 
و الله هذه اعمال ممتازة اسال من الله جل و على ان يعين الاخ خالد و كل من امثال خالد و من يريد المضي قدما بامتنا العربية المسلمة والى الامام لتصبح خير امة ان شاء الله 

و يا عاشق حب رسول الله جزاكم الله الجنة ولكل واحد مثلكم في الملتقى ولا يبقي لي الا الدعاء لكريم ان يجزيه الله الجنة بكرمه و عفوه وحلمه
فوالله اني احبك في الله
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## خالد يونس (5 مارس 2007)

ايه الحلاوه دى يا ترى انا هبقى كده


----------



## galal_beh (5 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## maya_arch (7 سبتمبر 2007)

صور رائعه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا مشكور اخي على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (8 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله ما اقدر اقول اكثر ما قاله الاعضاء والزملاء الاعزاء

سلمت يداك يا اخي خالد المحروقي ورفع بك الله شأن الامة هو الولي على ذكل والقادر

وشكرا اخي عاشق حب رسول الله على تنوريك وتوجيهك لنا الى هذه الفائدة العظيمة


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (9 سبتمبر 2007)

متشكرة يالعاشق صار الموقع فى مفضلتى .


----------



## المعمار أحمد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً عاشق رسول الله 

هكذا عودتنا،،،


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (11 سبتمبر 2007)

:59:أشكرك الشكر الجزيل حول هذا الموقع الرائع بامتياز............. تحياتي لك


----------



## sail (11 سبتمبر 2007)

ربما و اكيد ان الكلمات لا يمكن ان تعبر عن الروعة و الجمال الذى اراة 
و دمتم فخرا للعرب و العروبة


----------



## alaa_1986 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

masha2alah very nice site 
and great Arhitect
thank u 4 ur efforts


----------



## أروى (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الموقع راااااااااااااائع
بجد يشرف اى عربى
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_roro4a (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مجموعه الصور جميله اوى :28:


----------



## الرائدة الفضائية (27 سبتمبر 2007)

تصاميم ولا اجمل ما شاء الله وشكرا اخي عاشق حب رسول الله تحياتي لك


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الموقع جميل ومليئ بالمناظير الجميله شكرا عاشق حب الرسول


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

المةقع رائع شكرا جزيل لك


----------



## حازم العطيفى (28 سبتمبر 2007)

حقيقى موقع معمارى غايه فى الروعه .....


----------



## الملكة فريدة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alaanabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

موقع جميل جدا ومعمارى متمكن 
واتقان عالى للبرامج المستخدمه
شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## amr0783 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شيء ممتاز و الله


----------



## أم نبيل (9 أبريل 2009)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
كثر الله من أمثالة 
ودورنا انة نوصلة للعالمية*​


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (10 أبريل 2009)

عمل اكثر من رائع ومعماري بكل ما تحمله كلمة معماري ووفقك الله


----------



## حامد نور نوار (10 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله وماشاء الله ...أحي الاخ المعماري الرائع خالد على تميزه ومبروك للعرب والمسلمين هكذا مبدعين كما أحي الاخت العراقية زها حديد فهنيئا لنا بكم ايها الرائعون*


----------



## engineer waleed (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## احمد شوقى. (10 أبريل 2009)

*مازلت بأعدادى هندسه واريد ان اخش عماره فهل هناك من شروط لذالك وكيف يمكن ان تساعدون*

مازلت بأعدادى هندسه واريد ان اخش عماره فهل هناك من شروط لذالك وكيف يمكن ان تساعدونى:63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63::63:


----------



## zakou1 (11 أبريل 2009)

مشاريع رائعة تحتوي على لمسات الابداع


----------



## ARCH. NOOR (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جميييييييييييييل جدااااااااا ...


----------



## ARCH. NOOR (30 أكتوبر 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااائع ...


----------



## mohamed2009 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ingamoune (30 أبريل 2010)

اعمال روعة عن جد انا معمارية متخرجة جديد واتمنى اصل لها الدرجة من الخبرة والابداع ............ شكرا


----------



## Vision83 (1 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
ممتاااااااااااز


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (7 يناير 2011)

تصميات رائعة فعلا 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------

